# Nubi Will Leave For Home Tomorrow!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

His dental, and senior check up was today. He passed with flying colors!!

He had six teeth extracted, is a bit out of it, but doing very well.

He will be moving to a wonderful home, in San Diego. His new mommy picks him up tomorrow. 

I'll take several pics of our Nubi, and his new 10-year-old brother. I can't wait for them to meet.

This is flippin' awesome. You have no idea how excited I am for Nubi. 

Seniors are very hard to place, and within a week, the perfect home sent in an application,
home visit was done, and she's driving 100-miles to pick him up. 

She is totally awesome. She's one of "us". How lucky for Nubi, his new brother, and owners. :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

[attachment=50190:Nubi.jpg]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:cheer: Way to go Nubi! :cheer: 

Deb, :you rock:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is absolutely wonderful! I'm so happy for little Nubi. It's awesome that he's going to have a nother senior in the house, I know it can be aggrivating to the older dogs to have to deal with a puppy. It sounds like it's just the perfect home!

Congratulations Nubi! May your days be full of belly rubs, yummy treats, and lovin!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAHOO for Nubi! He's such a cute little love bug, I'm sure he'll fit right in.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That's great news Deb. :clap: :clap: What an adorable little guy he is. I can't wait to see pictures of his new family. That's just wonderful. :chili: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: That's great. "One of us?" Does that mean Nubi is adopted by an SM member?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, I forgot to mention Edie (from AMA Rescue). She does a wonderful job. When the original owner contacted her,
she was all over it!! Oh, and thanks to Joanie! You ladies rock, beyond belief. :rockon: :rockon: 

Thank you ladies so very much. Hey, Nubi thanks you even more. :wub: :smootch:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 19 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748516


> :aktion033: That's great. "One of us?" Does that mean Nubi is adopted by an SM member?[/B]



Nope, not an SM member. Just a lover like we are. She's definately "one of us".

I am so excited. I can't wait for tomorrow's meeting. 

You know, the short time Nubi was here, there's just something about him. Wow, I love
this wee little munchkin. Gosh, he's a good boy. Just a fun little guy, he is. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonderful news for Nubie! Another Happy, Happy Ending!!! :chili: :sHa_banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hooray! i love happy endings  

so you're down to... what, just shy of a dozen, deb?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:cheer: :cheer: 

Yeah for the little munchkin!! What a lucky boy!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so happy for Nubi!! What a little peanut he is! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Nubi!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Mar 20 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748522


> hooray! i love happy endings
> 
> so you're down to... what, just shy of a dozen, deb? [/B]


Yep, but things are lookin' up. Cocoa will be off within the week. 

Oh Ann Marie, I'm sooo overwhelmed ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

It's weird, my older doggies are getting adopted, but not the nut-bag puppies. 

There was a time, you couldn't give away a dog past 3-years-old, now I will pay someone to take Oliver ~ :smrofl: 



QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 20 2009, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748523


> :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> Yeah for the little munchkin!! What a lucky boy![/B]


Oh, Pam, he is very lucky. With the applicants, we receive, for the "seniors", most are turned down.

Many seniors need a quiet home, without puppies and a ton of commotion. Nubi has been an only child, with the
same couple, his entire life. 

The applicant was actually interested in Oliver. Now, as much as my "chair" would like Oliver adopted, that just was
not going to happen. I explained to her how he would play, non stop, and torment her senior. She said she had not 
thought of that. Would not have been a good match, as Oliver wants to play, and her senior wants to chill.

This woman is wonderful. Once I mentioned Nubi, she was interested, and couldn't wait. 

Oh, and her little senior is missing an eye, and a bit jumpy, at times. Can you imagine Oliver buggin' him? YIKES!!! Not gonna happen. 

Yep, little Nubi is the perfect match. I just know it. I feel soooo good about this. 

I can't wait to show you pics. It's "gonna be good". B)


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

SO happy for Nubi :biggrin: - it sounds just perfect!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Deb, :you rock:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am SO happy for Nubi :wub: :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I LOVE good news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

:smtease: :smtease: arty: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news - hugs to Nubie and his new family from Maggie and Sweetness!

:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Deb, that is just GREAT!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwwww, how wonderful...........love hearing good news!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures. :rockon: I didn't realize Cocoa is going to her furever home too. :you rock:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What good news. It sound Nubi will be going to a great home. Hummm, are you actually starting to catch up to Steve with placements? Looks like he'll have to pick up the pace. :HistericalSmiley: :chili: Good job Deb :chili: :chili:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay for Nubi! I hope he loves his new family and new home. San Diego is great!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

YAY!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

After getting to experience Nubi's gentelness and affection first hand, it makes my heart jump for joy that he has found the perfect home and continue to just be a chillin little guy. : :heart: 

Oh Deb, give little Nubi kisses from me good bye...... :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are on a roll. I am happy that you have had so many placements. arty:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hooray for Nubi! Enjoy your happy new home, little one!

Now ... pictures of meeting the new family, please!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! I could not have asked for a better home. Melissa is wonderful. She fell in love with Nubi, at first sight. :wub: 

So our little peanut is off to start his new life in San Diego. Live long, and prosper, little one. You will always hold a 
very special place in my heart. Mommy Deb loves you.

Here's some picies:

*NUBI WITH HIS WONDERFUL MOM, MELISSA

[attachment=50217:Nubiandmom.jpg]

NUBI'S NEW BROTHER, BENTLEY

[attachment=50218:Nubibrother.jpg]

MELISSA, BENTLEY, DEB AND NUBI

[attachment=50219:Nubibrot...omanddeb.jpg]

NUBI SAYING "GOOD-BYE DEB"

[attachment=50220:nubileaving.jpg]


BENTLEY SAYING, "SEE YA LATER, GIRLFRIEND. WE'LL DO LUNCH SOMETIME SOON" 

[attachment=50221:nubibrot...utwindow.jpg]

*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 20 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748822


> Wow!!! I could not have asked for a better home. Melissa is wonderful. She fell in love with Nubi, at first sight. :wub:
> 
> So our little peanut is off to start his new life in San Diego. Live long, and prosper, little one. You will always hold a
> very special place in my heart. Mommy Deb loves you.
> ...



Awww Deb, another one you gave wings to fly...Thank you Deb...and tell Melissa and Bentley thank you too :grouphug: (why does this always make me cry :smcry: ) You really are special Deb.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, what a happy looking family. Thanks, Deb!

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I see you sent him off with a beer toast!!! :smtease: I'm so happy that the little peanut got such a great home with a super cute brother! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great day for Nubi, thanks to some very special humans! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a heartwarming ending to Nubi's adventure. :dothewave: :ThankYou: :dothewave:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww :wub:

and bentley.... well, bentley sure has a mug only a mother could love LOL and either he is HUGE or nubi is a tiny little thing! and methinks nubi is a tiny TINY little thing!!!! can't wait to see pics of them in their new home chillin amongst one another :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, Deb - you did it again! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: What wonderful pictures of Nubi and his new family - this has to be the perfect
match for him! :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute twosome!! (Nubi and Bentley, not the two drunks, LOL)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bittersweet, Deb. Beautiful pictures.
xoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheer: Yea for Nubi,he has a new forever home with a great family. Hugs to you Deb, for being there for Nubi & all the little angels who need you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

AH!! Yeah!!!! He looks like a Happy Puppy!! (he is SO TINY!!).
A great success story!! Way to go DEB!! YOU ROCK!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awwww, I'm a sucker for a happy ending!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I started tearing up at the pictures. You can just feel the love Melissa has for Nubi. :wub: What a great job Deb! :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love that first picture of Nubi and his new mom. Melissa's face shows the softness and the love she already has for Nubi. Yes, Nubi has found a wonderful home.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It still amazes me that he is ten years old. He looks so puppy-ish! He's such a cutie pie. I'm so happy for him to be going to such a great home!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww nubi looks so happy with his new family. he does look like a little puppy again! 

i am so so happy for him :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, what a heartwarming ending for Nubi!! I'm sooooo happy for him!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job Deb!!



(we are undergoing some remodeling so internet has been disconnected and things covered with plastic recently, which will continue for the first half of next week)


QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 20 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748643


> What good news. It sound Nubi will be going to a great home. Hummm, are you actually starting to catch up to Steve with placements? Looks like he'll have to pick up the pace. :HistericalSmiley: :chili: Good job Deb :chili: :chili:[/B]


Naw... in truth... Deb has me beat all to pieces. I just had a lucky run recently.

We do have 1 or 2 applications here or on the way, for Winter.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 20 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748935


> What a cute twosome!! (Nubi and Bentley, not the two drunks, LOL)[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pictures Deb. I just love the one of Nubi in the car all ready to go. He looks very dashing in his pretty vest I'm sure Mommy Deb gave him as a going away gift. His new Mom is looking at him so tenderly in the first pic. He is a lucky little boy and so deserving. Good job Deb. Christine said it just perfectly I think, you give them wings to fly. Yes you do. Have a happy life sweet Nubi. Bentley is a cutie too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: bye bye NUBI ...HAVE A GREAT NEW LIFE :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like Nubi has a great new home. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I spoke with Melissa last night. Bless her heart, she said, "While driving home, she felt like she hit the Jackpot". :wub: 

She definately did "Hit the Jackpot". 

Poor little Bentley has been "out of sorts", since his best friend, Calvin (Maltese) passed away.

I spoke with Melissa, again this morning. Bentley is Nubi's "Big Brother", that's for sure. Bentley has 'perked' up, and
leading the way for Nubi. 

This is the PERFECT match, all around. I am thrilled. I told Melissa, Nubi must be in paradise right now. 

Yep, the most perfect adoption EVER. I'm soooo excited for Melissa, Bentley, and Nubi (aka: Peanut)  

Here's one more pic, before they left. Check out Nubi, he thinks he's cool ~ B) 

[attachment=50261:nubileavinginseat.jpg]


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Nubi is just a doll baby, but I'm sorry, I just can't quit looking at Bentley's face. He is just a riot. The first time I looked at him it was kind of scary, but after that first look, I loved it. I'm glad he is getting a new brother to keep him company and everyone has hit it off so well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bentley, and Nubi, are the best of friends. Precious little Bentley is 10-years-old, with one eye removed, and several teeth removed.

He's a rescue, and cute as a bug. He's a good boy, and very active for all he's been thru. Bless his heart, he has missed his 
little buddy, and has now found comfort in Nubi. Nubi has also found, much, comfort with his big brother. 

They're good boys, and happy as clams. Hey, can't ask for anything better than that. :wub: :chili: :dancing banana:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Boy, your update brought tears of joy! :heart: I'm so happy that they have each other....truly a perfect match for two old dudes!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is such a wonderful thread!!! arty: I am so happy that Nubi has a wonderful forever home. Those pictures are precious. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

So happy for Nubi that is wonderful news -- Deb you do great work


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

These wonderful happy endings always make me tear up. To think that both of these little souls needed each other so much, and now they are together in a wonderful forever home ... how sweet is that! You're the best, Deb, absolutely the best! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't that the best news and the cutest picture ever. Nubi hit the jackpot and so did Bentley and their Mommy. Thanks for a job very well done Deb.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Deb, what a wonderful story! :wub: 

One can tell by the loving expression on Melissa's face, as she holds Nubi, what a wonderful forever home she will provide for Nubi. :wub: 

And, how special that Nubi has a big brother ... Bentley. :wub: 

I love the pictures of all of you! Deb, you look GREAT! And, everyone looks so happy. A wonderful ending ... to the beginning of Nubi's new life in his forever home. :wub: 

Thank you, Deb, for being such an Earth Angel and loving Mommy to Nubi, until he was able to go to his forever home. :tender: :hugging:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nubi thanks everyone for cheering him on :ThankYou: 
Here's the latest email from Melissa:

Hi Deb! Sorry I didn't call earlier, I've been on the phone telling my friends about the wonderful addition to my home. Neubi went on a very nice walk this afternoon w/Bentley/myself. He was great!! He came home and ate some dinner and pooped in the yard today. (I'm going to need a magnifying glass to find it :} He's so inquisitive and alert. He's adorable. I'm keeping my dog doors shut unless I'm in the room watching him. I don't think it's going to take him long to figure out by watching Bentley that it's a great way to get out in the back yard. So, new house policy, keep dog doors shut much more. I'm also considering the name "Midas" for him. He's got the touch! Take Care,<div align='left'>Cheers!<div align='left'>MelissaP.S. He's asked me to send you furry snuggles around your neck


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a blessing he will be. I'm so happy for him and for his new family


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Another update from Melissa:

Hello, I am so very happy to report in that Neubi appears to be very well adapted to my home and lifestyle. (dog walks, dog food, Shih Tzu, "_Bentley_"). Neubi is very, very smart. He's clearly going to be the brains in the "gang". (After seeing him in action and his personality, I'm renaming him "_Mytus_") We walk every day and today we ventured out on the "big" one, the 2 mile walk. He was so happy, it was like taking a child to Disneyland! [/font] <span style="font-family:MS Sans Serif">I am so very grateful that Debbie Padilla took so much interest in making sure that I got the right match for my home. She had an amazing ability to know who would be the best match for my situation, I can't say enough about how accommodating and how thorough she was on the follow up. You are both real Heroes considering everything that you do to make all of this work across the nation. I hope to get involved at some level because I so admire what each of you give to help the helpless. I feel so blessed and would like to say *Thank You* so much for your diligence in protecting and placing these beautiful creatures, especially my new addition to the family :} <div align='left'>[Cheers!</span><div align='left'>Melissa


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Boy, does it get any better than that, Deb?! :thumbsup: I'm so happy for the little peanut, and I'm happy for Bentley and Melissa!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey, Deb, Did you ask Melissa to join us here at SM? It would be great to follow our little guy's future.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes reading about Nubi's happy ending. As always great job,Deb :biggrin:


----------

